# Fishing Stats App for a Tablet?



## Mr.Good (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone recommend one if it exists? We like to write down the time, air and water temp, location and lure used as well as size of bass when we catch one while out on the lake. Is there an app for this so I'll have an excuse to take my tablet out in the boat with me


----------

